# gloves in the woodshop??



## smboudreaux (Jun 20, 2011)

i work in the oil field. we deal the big oil and the indy's alike. it is becoming common place for these companys, both large and small alike, to require specific gloves for everything. some companys worse than others. fox eample if you are if are taking notes or just standing around you must wear light mechanics type gloves. if you are running tools or handling cutting devices you must wear a glove with a certified cuting rating of atleast 5. considering i must abide by these policies 60+ hours a week i have subconsciously adopted these policies in my shop. not for everything but for most. it is truly a rare occasion that i am in my shop without some sort of glove on. do any of you fellas wear gloves on the woodshop or am i alone on this one?


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't wear gloves all of the time but I do occasionally use well fitting "rubber" palmed cotton gloves for a better grip on stock while feeding through a machine.

I'm not too keen on wearing bulky gloves, they might get hung up on some moving parts.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Steven,
Gloves in a woodshop not a good idea for most machinery especially around a drill press or the lathe. I have a friend that was wearing gloves using the tablesaw & the glove touched the blade, pulled his hand in & he lost part of 2 fingers. It happens too quick to react. I used to sometimes wear gloves for rough cuts on the table saw when it is cold. Now since his accident I have stopped that practice. I would rather pull splinters & not stitches. Some machines you can get away with it such as a planer or drum sander. The moving parts are inside the machine. Just remember if you ever feel unsure about something maybe you shouldn't do it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Only when using stains or some chemicals. NEVER around the saws, jointers, and definitely not around the drill press.
A strong second to James' comments. Especially, the last sentence.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Always when handling raw wood especially when transporting from one area to another. I use fingerless when working on the RT,Tblsaw,Shaper,Planer and bandsaw as I like to have that dexterity in my fingertips for touch,But yes to wearing them in the shop,by all means they have saved many a splintered palm and finger on more than 1 occasion


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

As Tommy says, there are gloves and there are gloves. On installations these days everyone requires us to wear gloves. They are a royal PITA. I consider normal gloves to be dangerous for woodworking; they restrict manual dexterity, they inhibit the sense of touch and glove fingers can get caught up in machinery, blades and even screws (on any metal swarfs). The solution I've found is to use lightweight fingerless gloves with a thin (artificial) leather palm like these which leave me with most of the mobility I need whilst offering good palm and lower finger protection - very necessary when handling sharp stuff like laminated sheet or melamine-faced sheets. I've reduced splinter and slice/cut injuries greatly since I took to using them a couple of years back and now wear them for 7 to 10 hours a day. Only downside is that I wear out 4 to 5 pairs a year, oh and because I have large hands they take several minutes to take off.

Regards

Phil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Phil P said:


> As Tommy says, there are gloves and there are gloves. On installations these days everyone requires us to wear gloves. They are a royal PITA. I consider normal gloves to be dangerous for woodworking; they restrict manual dexterity, they inhibit the sense of touch and glove fingers can get caught up in machinery, blades and even screws (on any metal swarfs). The solution I've found is to use lightweight fingerless gloves with a thin (artificial) leather palm like these which leave me with most of the mobility I need whilst offering good palm and lower finger protection - very necessary when handling sharp stuff like laminated sheet or melamine-faced sheets. I've reduced splinter and slice/cut injuries greatly since I took to using them a couple of years back and now wear them for 7 to 10 hours a day. Only downside is that I wear out 4 to 5 pairs a year, oh and because I have large hands they take several minutes to take off.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


Maybe golf or sailing gloves could do the trick. (fingerless with leather palms).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> Only when using stains or some chemicals. NEVER around the saws, jointers, and definitely not around the drill press.
> A strong second to James' comments. Especially, the last sentence.


I agree totally. 

Latex gloves for stains.

Lucky that it does not get cold enough to need gloves in my "outdoor" shop.

I saw a person on Youtube using gloves on the router table and was waiting for an accident...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Same as most of the above. I use gloves when planing rough lumber. Usually the gloves that prevent slivers are also slippery on wood, so never when pushing wood past exposed blades and bits.
The very first job I had after high school was feeding tree limbs into a mobile chipper. We were forbidden to wear gloves. There had been incidents of guys getting a limb started and then having a stub from a broken branch hook the gauntlet on the glove and dragging their arm into the chipper head. Not wearing gloves was a little hard on the hands, but much better than losing an arm. 
Blanket safety policies are meant to replace common sense and that isn't the way to go. Every situation should be assessed for its own hazards.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I fully understand how the companies are going overboard on gloves... and long sleeves all the time. It has been hard to convince some that they are more dangerous than not is some instances. Personally, I don't wear my wedding ring at work as I have had that get snagged once on a piece of expanded metal I was handling. I also only wear a plastic/rubber watch band for a similar reason, and even that left a little scar.

Even though our hands aren't supposed to be anywhere close to the danger zone on our power tools, I personally would not wear gloves in close proximity to rotating machinery. I have knowledge of more than one instance where the user probably would have fared better without them, one involved a young man on a stationary wire wheel (loss of 2.5 fingers) and another experienced individual broke his arm on a lathe. On another note, I had a cup brush mouted in a 4 inch angle grinder catch the loose edge of an un-tucked in shirt and sucked it in... just a scare but it was amazing how fast it happened. Loose clothing can be a big hazarrd as well.

I do have a pair of light mechanics gloves that I use for unloading/moving stock, or for when it's real cold outside, but they come off when I'm using the stationary tools.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very rare to catch me with gloves in my little shop, but I do wear ear plugs almost everywhere


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

No gloves in my shop unless I'm moving rough lumber, not while using any power tools. Nitrile gloves when staining, finishing or using gorillia glue.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*OSHA mandates those*

The United States Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) probly mandates those glove's to be used and don't know much??? My guess ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


I wear hvy. duty Latex gloves in the shop almost all the time, they keep my hands clean and let me grab the wood...they are skin tight type with little pads on the fingers.
I also wear the meat cutter gloves if I using the band saw or moving ruff stock around the shop..after all that's what cloves are for.. 


=====
========


----------



## smboudreaux (Jun 20, 2011)

del schisler said:


> The United States Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) probly mandates those glove's to be used and don't know much??? My guess ?


i haven't seen any updated OSHA or CFR reg come out regarding gloves. The big push for hand safety in the oil field started up this year. I'm fairly sure its just becoming industry policy and not federal. hand incidents have been the on top of the charts as far as first aids, recordables and lost time accidents for a few years now. 

the way i see it is if wearing a glove can cause a more severe injury than not wearing a glove they shouldn't be worn. i just become another bad habit for me.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a piece of fray grab a glove when I was working in an aluminum factory drilling about ripped my hand into the moving bit thankfully it ripped it off my hand only mm's away from the bit it stripped some skin off back of hand and thumb but nothing that required stitches so you wont catch me wearing gloves around anything thats moving even 12 years later


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Really like those gloves Phil,Gonna have to see if I can get them over here somewhere,Never seen them in the stores here,Thanks


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

del schisler said:


> The United States Occupational Safety and Health Administration (OSHA) probly mandates those glove's to be used and don't know much??? My guess ?





smboudreaux said:


> i haven't seen any updated OSHA or CFR reg come out regarding gloves. The big push for hand safety in the oil field started up this year. I'm fairly sure its just becoming industry policy and not federal. hand incidents have been the on top of the charts as far as first aids, recordables and lost time accidents for a few years now.
> 
> the way i see it is if wearing a glove can cause a more severe injury than not wearing a glove they shouldn't be worn. i just become another bad habit for me.


OSHA does recommend not using gloves around woodworking machinery. Certain operations such as finishing or around chemicals they advise the use. Here is what I found on their site.

"Guide for Protecting Workers from Woodworking Hazards
Small Business Safety Management Series

U.S. Department of Labor
Occupational Safety and Health Administration

OSHA 3157
*Hand and Arm Protection*

Your workers' hands and arms will need protection from burns, bruises, abrasions, cuts, and exposure to the chemicals used in finishing.

Protective gloves are the primary means available for direct hand protection. Extra-long gauntlets or sleeves attached to the gloves can extend protection up the arm. However, the appropriateness of glove use in the woodworking workplace should be carefully reviewed on a task-by-task basis. Gloves should not be worn when operating woodworking equipment due to the potential for getting caught in moving parts.

Heavy leather, metal mesh, or gloves may provide protection against cuts, abrasions, and lacerations, but they can also greatly reduce dexterity, possibly leading to a higher frequency of the mishaps they are intended to protect against. Furthermore, no glove will stand up to direct contact with the cutting surfaces of most of your power equipment. For these reasons, engineering and work-practice controls will be your best bet for addressing the hand and arm hazards posed by cutting and shaping equipment.

When it comes to handling wood finishes, adhesives, equipment cleansing solvents, or any other chemical compounds, you should provide appropriate gloves and make their use mandatory. Chemically resistant gloves are designed as impermeable barriers to prevent absorption of hazardous compounds through the skin of the hands. The most common gloves designed for this purpose are composed of natural rubber or latex,5 butyl rubber, nitrile rubber, plastic, or rubber-like synthetics such as neoprene.

Keep in mind that these gloves are not uniformly effective against all compounds. Nitrile gloves, for example, are excellent for handling turpentine compounds, which quickly pass through latex gloves.

Carefully review the chemical compositions of the finishes, adhesives, cleaning solvents, and other compounds used at your facility, and provide an array of gloves that offer the necessary protection. In some cases, workers handling multiple chemicals at once may need to wear different gloves in combination.

Chemical resistance specifications for the various glove types are readily available from vendors and manufacturers, as well as directly from OSHA."


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I use Nitrile gloves for finishing and a newer pair of the 1/2 rubber 1/2 cloth tight fitting gloves that still has some stickiness to them for only working with OSB. OSB is the only material that I will work with using gloves and I do use extra awareness while doing so and only use them if I am going to be doing a lot of work with the OSB. Whether cutting the OSB with a skill saw, table saw, nailing it, gluing it stapling it and or lifting it I prefer to use those type of gloves. Rarely when there is a "Close Cut" I will take off the gloves. When those type gloves loose their gripability and become slick, I will get another pair of gloves or go bare handed.

Why gloves with OSB? If I do a lot of work with it I get a ton of splinters and about 1/2 of the splinters I get don't come out..... at least the first day they won't....and some take up to a week to work themselves out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Maybe I should say why I wear cloves in the shop all the time.

At one time My BOSS said your hands are like sand paper, Pls. do sometimes about that, so I did and do. I wear leather cloves for metal working,Latex for wood working, driving cloves for yard work,etc. , my hands are not as soft as my Boss but I try to keep them soft to the touch for her and the gran-kids..  nothing like touching the little ones on the face..touching is a big deal for me.. 

========


----------



## gmiller25 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Gloves in the Shop*

I wear gloves in the shop on two occasions. When staining or finishing, I use Nitrile gloves because they hold up better than latex, and are great for dexterity. If surgeons can use them, so can I. I also wear fingertip-less gell palm leather gloves at the lathe. They provide great cushioning against vibration, have velcro wrist straps to keep them tight, and provide great knuckle protection from a spinning 4-jaw scroll chuck, all while being able to feel work with finger tips. BTW, you can get these at Harbor Freight for a song. My major no-no in the shop is wearning long sleeve shirts or loose clothing of any kind. These have a greater tendancy to get caught in machinery than the gloves I use, especially the drill press, lathe, splindle sanders, etc. I learned that as a former paramedic, training for farm machinery accidents. And you guys/gals who have long hair, keep it tied back or your head could get caught as with the student at Yale this year who was leaning over a lathe.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

For general handling of wood I, like gloves. Otherwise, I often find the skin of my fingers splitting from dehydration. I keep several boxes of nitril gloves for stain and other dirty work. I also may use gloves for things like handling glass and such. I use them religiously when performing various farming operations. All that said, even when it's near zero out, I try to avoid gloves around machinery, like my table saw.


----------



## PhilS (Jul 18, 2010)

Seldom wear gloves when operating machines. But always when handling and changing blades, router bits and drill bits. Especially use "Mechanics Gloves" when handling band saw blades.


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

*Clothing and safety in the shop*

Just a little list that pertains to machine shop safety. I would think the same goes for woodworking shops.

Always wear safety glasses, goggles, or face shields designed for the type of work when operating any machine.

Wear clothing suited for the job. Wear shoes with thick soles-saftey shoes if heavy work is being done.

Do not wear rings, watches, bracelets, or other jewelry that could get caught in moving machinery.

Do not wear neckties or loose or torn clothing of any kind.

Wear shirts or jumpers with sleeves cut off or rolled above the elbows.

Always remove GLOVES before turning on or operating any machinery. If the material is rough or sharp and gloves must be worn, place or handle material with the machine turned off.

...MC


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Maybe I should say why I wear cloves in the shop all the time.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,
My BOSS say's the same thing. Maybe I should adopt your methods.


----------



## Montclover (Nov 28, 2008)

I never use gloves in the Work Shop period. I have seen terrible injuries inflicted by gloves around wood working machinery. In one instance I came across an ole fellow who was working on his Drill Press....the chuck caught the finger of his glove, and before he could do anything, his hand was literally dragged-up and around the chuck tearing off two fingers. In another instance, a young man thought he could rip a plywood panel by lowering it down on the saw blade half-way into the panel. He was wearing gloves and as he pushed the plywood panel down, he underestimated where the blade would come thru the panel surface. The blade caught the glove and dragged the palm of his hand onto the blade.....all the nerves in his hand were severed. That was enough for me.


----------



## May23 (Jul 20, 2011)

You are not alone.
It would be much dangerous especially on a stationary wire wheel without gloves.


----------



## MrBeam (Feb 28, 2012)

Id never wear gloves while working at a tablesaw, its just to dangerous.


----------



## CaptRandy (Feb 27, 2011)

Frequently wear kevlar dot gloves for work from Galeton Gloves


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great topic, Steven!
Amen to working around cutting machines _gloveless_.
I wear nitrile, not latex, when painting/staining as it's immune to solvents. I think that's what was meant by "mechanic's gloves". I also try to remember to wear them if I'm doing a lot of sanding as I tend to react to the extreme drying effect of sanding dust...cracked and bleeding cuticles hurt like the dickens when you get solvent on them ;(
I also try and wear woven synthetic gloves when handling wet cedar as it's toxic in prolonged exposure...causes a nasty allergy. Chronic once you develop it.
Oh yeh, and when it's cold...heh.


----------



## Montclover (Nov 28, 2008)

I had commented on this subject previously relating on a friend who was wearing gloves on a drill press. The chuck caught the glove and simply dragged his hand up before you could blink.....result was the loss of two fingers. I never wear gloves around any rotating machinery. I would rather pick splinters out of my fingers, rather than digging around looking for my fingers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harley

Why did your friend put his hand on a rotating drill chuck with or without cloves on not the smart thing to do..  that's almost like putting your hand on saw blade to stop it from turning......some things you do and somethings you don't do. 

===



Monclover said:


> I had commented on this subject previously relating on a friend who was wearing gloves on a drill press. The chuck caught the glove and simply dragged his hand up before you could blink.....result was the loss of two fingers. I never wear gloves around any rotating machinery. I would rather pick splinters out of my fingers, rather than digging around looking for my fingers.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*gloves in the work shop*

the only time i put gloves on is when i am spraying lacquer and holding the item . Don't like the little over spray . other than never around any tool. and still have 11 fingers like 10 9 8 7 6 and 5 are 11 works for me been doing saw dust for 50 or so yrs now


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Bob,
His hands may have been far away from the spinning bit or chuck. I had a part get away from me once that ended up pulling a finger into the bit. The cut was minor. This is an example where if I were wearing a glove at the drill press (you wont) a minor injury could have been made much more sever.

I don't believe gloves and woodworking should ever go together.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw this thread earlier, and since then have just watched people around the factory and my own habits, and find that both situations apply. When I am working at my machine - an edge bander - I always use gloves. It is much safer as I don't get cut on the sharp edges or lose grip on the boards when putting them on or off the edge bander. It is hard to describe the gloves they supply, but they are very good for the job I do. They are basically cotton with some sort of rubberised palm and inside of the fingers. I do 5-7 kitchens a day, so I need to work reasonably quickly. Normally take them off when doing other work, but if I am in the middle of a job and need to use the table saw to trim a piece, I leave the gloves on. Having said that, if I am within a hand width of the blade I use a push stick or similar to get my hands further away. If I am cutting something from scratch, then no gloves.

I have watched both the of the regular saw men, and one never uses gloves (with one exception), and the other always uses gloves. Of the two, I trust the one who doesn't use gloves. For the record, the exception that I mentioned was when cutting veneer that was sensitive to finger marks, and everyone had to handle it with gloves until the 2 pac was applied.

When I am working at home, I rarely use gloves for all the reasons already mentioned in this thread and I don't have the handling issues that I have at the factory. I suppose what I am saying is that it is a matter of common sense, but seeing as common sense is so rare it seems that governments want to implement rules instead, regardless of whether or not they work.

Darryl


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

In my shop, gloves and long-sleeved shirts are not used. The lumber I purchase is already relatively smooth. Sometimes someone wears gloves to unload a truck, but that's about it. Precious little of what I make gets a stain, paint, varnish, etc. - but then would be a place for disposable gloves.
On a similar subject in a funny sort of way, I once observed a guy making blueline prints on a manually fed roller-type bright light machine. He was wearing a necktie and just as I happened to pass-by the "print room", I heard him yelling in a terrible panic. I had a sharp pocket knife in my pocket and if I didn't he could have gotten hurt badly. That day he went home with a necktie that was a two-piece. It was cheaper than broken neck repair! At first he was mad about his tie, but when I explained it to him with the rubber wheels and the fact that both ends of his tie were already in the machine - he suddenly was glad he lost his tie - only. Interestingly, a new directive went-out through the office - no neckties in the print room. If I have my pants on - there will be a sharp pocket knife handy. If I don't have my pants on - you're certain to never see me.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL, Otis..

..and I'm with you, Mike, with the caveat that it doesn't necessarily apply for some neanderthal woodworking techniques. For example, I haven't heard of someone getting their hands mangled from their glove getting caught in a hand plane. :sold:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I usually only wear gloves to send rough lumber through my planer. It self feeds so my hands never get close to the head and lumber isn't likely to snag my gloves and drag me with it. Darryl also made a good point that he wears them while working on a banding machine. Same principle, the machine self feeds and his hands never get close to the spinning parts. As Jim points out, hand tools would be another exception. 
With lathes, milling machines, drill presses, saws, jointers, etc. it is just too risky. Lathes are probably the riskiest of all regarding gloves, long hair, long sleeves, loose shirt tails, and jackets.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I almost never wear gloves in the shop. I seldom get splinters and don't want to trade what I can feel for the "safety" of wearing them. I agree with the others about not wearing them around machinery. If mandated to wear them around tools, I would buck the system. However, my shop is just me, and at work it's not a shop but a jobsite, usually someones kitchen or bath. I rarely wear gloves there either, but sometimes...


----------



## Bill7255 (Dec 23, 2012)

As with most only fingerless except for stain and paint.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I have an old pair of motorcyle gloves which I only wear when coiling or uncoiling band saw blades. Other then that I wear latex gloves when staining.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

jlord said:


> Hi Steven,
> Gloves in a woodshop not a good idea for most machinery especially around a drill press or the lathe. I have a friend that was wearing gloves using the tablesaw & the glove touched the blade, pulled his hand in & he lost part of 2 fingers. It happens too quick to react. I used to sometimes wear gloves for rough cuts on the table saw when it is cold. Now since his accident I have stopped that practice. I would rather pull splinters & not stitches. Some machines you can get away with it such as a planer or drum sander. The moving parts are inside the machine. Just remember if you ever feel unsure about something maybe you shouldn't do it.


I gree with you no gloves while you are using a moving machine is a no no dangerous


----------



## seahawk65 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am a toolmaker by trade and only wear gloves moving sharp metal and rough wood, have never used gloves working with machinery!! I learned along time ago do not wear gloves when working with tooling that turns and I still have all my fingers after 40+ years as a toolmaker.


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Welding gloves and Latex. Latex for staining and catching cane toads. Once caught, I just turn the glove inside out and tie a knot. Glove with the toad goes into freezer until bin day.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

japa62 said:


> Welding gloves and Latex. Latex for staining and catching cane toads. Once caught, I just turn the glove inside out and tie a knot. Glove with the toad goes into freezer until bin day.



Takes the fun out of golf practice, what a novel idea.....:jester:


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I never wear gloves with rotating machinery with one exception - the 4" and 8" grinders when cleaning up bird poo looking welds or cutting steel and then only with great care. It's amazing how fast a grinding or cut off wheel can level a knuckle off and how much of that sticky red stuff erupts:bad:


----------



## seahawk65 (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree Dave, grinders take it off very quickly, I try to keep my welds a little smoother and use a body grinder with gloves to grind down welds


----------



## 10940 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Gloves in Workshop*

Gloves in a woodwork shop are a TOTAL NO-NO, THEY INCREASE THE CHANCES OF AN ACCIDENT BY 1000%,I would never let an employee of mine wear gloves on any woodwork machine,you lose too much control over the timber in hand.:no::no:


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a pair of mechanics gloves that I use when changing blades or bits in my tools. My general rule is if the plug is out of the socket orif the machine is hardwired and the circuit breaker is off) it is safe to wear gloves. Furthermore, I keep a heavy industrial duty set of rubber gloves for chemicals and staining. For handling wood I have some heavy duty leather gloves to prevent splinters.

In general, as others, I keep the gloves off while using the stationary tools but in general use various push sticks, feather boards, and sleds to keep my appendenges out of harms way. When I'm doing the weekly maintenance of my tools I wear either the mechanics gloves or rubber gloves when working around various sharp surfaces. Again the plug is out of the socket or the circuit breaker is off. You'd be suprised how much blood you saved this way. 

Victor


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

Steven,

Thanks for starting this thread on wearing gloves in the workshop. For some reason this week there was some bad mo jo in my shop and my fingers took a bit of a beating. It wasn't anything serious and I do wear eye and hearing protection all the time. I was considering buying some gloves after this week but thanks to the discussion you started I shall take the odd scraped knuckle and still be able to count to ten on my fingers.

Peter


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Selwyn Senior said:


> Steven,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread on wearing gloves in the workshop. For some reason this week there was some bad mo jo in my shop and my fingers took a bit of a beating. It wasn't anything serious and I do wear eye and hearing protection all the time. I was considering buying some gloves after this week but thanks to the discussion you started I shall take the odd scraped knuckle and still be able to count to ten on my fingers.
> 
> Peter


Not so much with my woodworking part of my shop as I wont ever wear gloves. My other passion and much more so then working with wood is my automobile part of the shop - and while others can wear gloves, I need the tactile feel of a wrench or fastener. My wife understands that if I didn't have some sticky red stuff leaking out of a finger or two, I didn't have a good day.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Only when carving, then it (one) is mandatory!


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but thought I'd add something for future readers. I would never wear gloves while running machines in the shop with one exception. When I do sanding with my 5 inch random orbital sander. I have some hand issues (tendonitis, trigger finger, etc) and I'm supposed to baby my hands and so when I do sanding I use them. I use ones that are padded at the joints. Though I suppose they could get tangled up, it seems reasonably safe. Safer than making my condition worse. These are tight fitting and leather with padding at the joints and work wonders. The downside is that in order to feel the wood after sanding a grit, I have to taken them off if I want to feel the wood.

I do use gloves all the time to carry rough wood to avoid splinters. I also use them while handling router bits or other sharp things, getting extra traction in loosening certain knobs. But this is all while the machine is unplugged. 

I also wear short sleeves regardless of the weather, no jewelry. I'm always surprised when I see videos of professionals on sites like popular woodworking, fine woodworking, etc and they are wearing a wedding band or have long sleeves. Not good role models.


----------



## GoodRice (Feb 11, 2015)

Watch out for apron strings, too. They can very easily get caught in moving parts if the ties work loose. Also never wear anything around your neck like a tie or lanyard. They can get caught in all manner of machinery and strangle the user.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

If the power is on the gloves are off...


----------



## harmondreamer (Oct 20, 2015)

We use fingerless gloves, but in most cases we work without them


----------

